# I Got a Problem...



## Fish on the Mind (Feb 9, 2012)

I have noticed my shrimp (Cherry reds) have been slowly dieing off was around 27 now around 18 over a month or so. I am not sure why. I did notice today that there is baby shrimplets in the tank (Only seen one). 

They get fed fish flakes regularly and some greens every now and then. As well as all you can eat algae (well not all that much really just some on the glass). There is no heater. water changes are 10% per week. The tank is fertilized with dry ferts (with no heavy metals). Tank is filtered by a aqua clear with a sponge on the intake so they cant get sucked up in. There is also coverage from live plants. DIY CO2.

The tank can be seen in the planted tank photos (10 gallons of green). I have also had little to no plant growth. 

Something wrong with my water possibly??

Thanks in advance for the suggestions and help.
Cory.


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

I was reading in the Beginners section something about blasting sand and how it may contain copper.

Maybe this is the issue?


----------



## Fish on the Mind (Feb 9, 2012)

no that can't be it. The substrate is eco-complete.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

What are the water parameters ? pH, nitrites, nitrates, hardness, etc. ? If the shrimp are slowly vanishing, are you seeing any dead ones, or simply fewer shrimp ? They will eat dead shrimp, so you may not see bodies, especially if they die in a hidden spot. If there are enough hiding places, you may simply not be seeing them all. It can be very hard to get an accurate count in a tank with any hiding places. Like my loaches.. my tank can look as though there is not a single loach in it, but come feeding time, suddenly there are loaches swarming all along the front glass where I drop their food. 

If, when you feed the shrimp, they don't come out and jump on it, maybe you might consider changing the food for one that is more shrimp specific. Algae tabs, instead of fish flakes, would be worth trying. Or algae sinking pellets, or one of the specialty shrimp foods. Flakes aren't a very efficient way to feed shrimp. The flakes pretty much have to sink first and end up all over the tank, which is messy. If you feed a tablet or pellet and place them in the same place every time, they'll learn when and where and come for it when you feed, which helps give you a better idea of their numbers.

If you are not seeing any plant growth, then there is likely a shortage of some or many nutrients, or light. How often do you feed the plants and with what, exactly ? What lighting do you have, how long is the light on ?


----------



## Fish on the Mind (Feb 9, 2012)

Dont have any test kits, Finding dead bodies , Going to BA's tomorrow so ill buy some new food for them, The plants get fed flourish nitrogen and flourish phosphorus, Once a week I add some dry ferts (KH2PO4, KNO3) because I thought they need that extra little bit of fert so they would grow but no such luck. For the plants I think it could be the substrate has leeched out all of its goodness. The plants grew like crazy then stopped.

Lets hope its just the food.


----------



## xriddler (Feb 16, 2012)

on a test a guy stopped dosing KNO3 and his shrimps did alot better. i dont know about your scenario but that was his.

i feed algae wafers and might get some invert cuisine soon.


----------



## Fish on the Mind (Feb 9, 2012)

Ok ill give the new food a try as well as stop dosing KNO3 and see how that goes. 

Thanks
Cory


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

I would also suggest the same thing, stop dosing ferts and see what happens. KNO3 adds NO3 into the water while most of us try to get rid of. Test your NO3, I always get problems if my NO3 is over 20-30ppm, although not so much for cherry/fire reds.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

If you have a lot of things sword plants or crypts.. they need ferts in the substrate. Those little root tablets do a nice job. Fish or shrimp waste alone isn't enough for them and they don't feed from the water column.

And I would stop dosing the KN03 for awhile to see if it improves shrimp survival. Meantime, read up on EI dosing.. there is a sticky that has converted measurements for us in Canada. It gives amounts to dose for optimum plant growth, then you do a regular 50% WC to remove any excess nutrients. Saves having to wonder which one to add, or which one might be missing.

That the plants grew for awhile and then stopped suggests either an overall lack of nutrients or a lack of the major ones, rather than the trace nutrients.

Good luck.


----------

